# 3d button`s mit Photoshop?



## Impact (15. November 2003)

Wie erstelle ich am besten "3d" button`s fuer meine hp mit photoshop?

das grunddesign findet ihr hir  layout 
schon mal im vorraus danke


----------



## Phantomic (15. November 2003)

Erstell doch einfach ne neue Ebene wo du deinen Button zeichnest und verwende dann Ebenenstile ---> abgeflachte Kanten & Relief
Des Ergebnis is zwar net so der Hammer aber wenn du noch ein paar neue Ebenen, auf die du den Galzeffekt zeichnest, über den Button erstellst schaut des ganze garnicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## Michael Och (15. November 2003)

Japp, das ist auch eine gute Idee, aber wenn du es so machen willst wie den zweiten Button dann geh volgendermassen vor:

Neues Bild 150x50
Auswahl mit schwarz füllen, Auswahl speichern
Strg+D
Filter --> Stilisierungsfilter --> Relief
129°
Höhe 1 Pixel
500% Ok.
Danach Auswahl laden und mit gewünschter Buttonfarbe füllen, fertig.

Gruß kingax


----------



## Impact (15. November 2003)

danke funktioniert einwandfrein


----------



## Impact (15. November 2003)

was fuer ein prog koennt ihr mir noch empfelen um buttons zu entwerfen ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. November 2003)

Halte dich bitte an die Regeln bzgl. Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Rechtschreibung.

Danke
Martin


----------



## Michael Och (15. November 2003)

3D Buttons kannst du sag ich mal mit jedem Grafikprogramm erstellen.
Gut sind aber doch Professionelle wie Photoshop,Coreldraw oder Paintshop.


----------



## Impact (15. November 2003)

ok danke
und 
entschuldigung wegen der Rechtschreibung und der Gross und Kleinschreibung
aber ich war noch nie gut in deutsch


----------



## Waterstorm (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Impact _
> *ok danke
> und
> entschuldigung wegen der Rechtschreibung und der Gross und Kleinschreibung
> aber ich war noch nie gut in deutsch *



Aber du wirst doch sicherlich wissen das man am Satzanfang *groß* schreibt,oder?


----------

